# Made a Crosscut sled



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks to Nick Ferry for the awesome crosscut miter sled! I haven't made the miter jig yet, but will as soon as I can.

Excellent plans with cut list. It's very big!!! I made it this large so that I can fit up to a 24" deep board in it. I have it adjusted to within one thousandth of an inch. It was pricey to get the hardware, but I figure I'll have this for a very long time. Here's a couple of pics.



























Here's the link to his youtube vid.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I watched this video several times. I do like he thought it through and planned for future jigs. Also liked he planned the miter jig as a attachment right away. Have not build mine that large but I do plan on using his many ideas for one when the time comes.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> I watched this video several times. I do like he thought it through and planned for future jigs. Also liked he planned the miter jig as a attachment right away. Have not build mine that large but I do plan on using his many ideas for one when the time comes.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


He's very good at explaining things also. Very well spoken. I enjoy his videos and his projects.


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like a copy of Stumpynubbs super miter sled. Both have good points. You can buy step by step plans for Stumpy's at his site for $5. His adds every attachment you could want. Both are well thought out.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice! I had a basic sled for my previous Craftsman saw but haven't made one for the Delta yet. I like his design. I also had a small miter sled but like idea of having the add-on jig for miters.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> Looks like a copy of Stumpynubbs super miter sled. Both have good points. You can buy step by step plans for Stumpy s at his site for $5. His adds every attachment you could want. Both are well thought out.
> 
> - gmc


Yeah. I just saw that one last night. Very cool! I like the extendable fence and kerf insert on his.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

Idk if just me, but I made a big cross cut sled like that (stumpy nubs) never once used it because its way to big and an inconvenience to take on off wall

Do you guys actually use a big sled all the time? Where do you store it?


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

> Idk if just me, but I made a big cross cut sled like that (stumpy nubs) never once used it because its way to big and an inconvenience to take on off wall
> 
> Do you guys actually use a big sled all the time? Where do you store it?
> 
> - trevor7428


I use mine all the time and I'm regularly finding new uses for it. For me, it's a comfort/safety thing. I really like having distance between the blade and my fingers.

Recently, I tried out a new design that I'm very happy with. Although I have some sleds with the standard, tall fence on the rear, I'm not always happy having to run the blade partially out the back of the sled.

Since a straight edge is all that is really important, I decided to build one with a low profile and a few more inches of blade / finger clearance. This sled has it's limitations for some jobs, but I haven't really run into them yet. Since these photos were taken, I've added some tracks and a few holes to place doweled miter blocks in.

After dozens of sleds over the years, this is my favorite. Hands down.

These photos were taken during construction…like I said, the finished product is different. I'll have to go snag some final photos of it this afternoon..


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice job on the sled! The only thing I think I would change is the stop, I find those stops can "Flex" to easily Im building one now also and chose to put extrusions on the face so I can secure the stop with 2 nuts.
But nice job and yes I use a sled all the time.


----------

